# 15x6.00 x6 tube -thougths?



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I dont have a lot of experience with this topic. I want to put a tube in a snow hog tire which is a 15x5.00x 6 and locally all i can find is a 15x6.00x6 tube. With the poor shipping we are now experincing I do not think I want to wait well over a week to get something I can get locally. Saving $6 is not worth it. My question is will a slightly larger tube work with out any issues. Assembly or otherwise.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would try it if I was in that position.


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

As strange as it may be when I type in 15x5.00x6 tube all that comes up is for the 15x6.00x6.
I wouldn't be to worried... Most tubes I've seen for the 12" tractor tire fit multiple size tires.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

good timing - I just had my 15x5x6 stuffed with 15x6x6 tubes. So far, no problems.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

laser3kw said:


> good timing - I just had my 15x5x6 stuffed with 15x6x6 tubes. So far, no problems.


Thanks for that feedback. I will go that route. The 15x 5.00 x 6 are out there. Just not popular. Ariens part number 07156400

This was my first item when I Googled. Click on shopping.









One New 15x5.00-6 Snow Blower Tire Inner Tube 15/500-6


One New 15x5.00-6 TR13 Tire Inner Tube This Tube Comes With The TR13 Rubber Valve Stem



www.google.com


----------



## gpguy2008 (Sep 27, 2020)

Might cause a balance issue! At 30 or 40 mph! Seriously though in implement tires on the farm we used to put 15” tubes in 16” tires and vice versa. We used whatever we had on hand. Never had a problem with tubes chaffing and rubbing a hole in themselves. Just use more caution to not pinch a wrong sized tube during install.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I think if he puts the wheel on a Hunter Dynamic Balance machine, he can run it up to 60 MPH and take out any of the wobble. Just kidding of course.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I am lucky to have a Harbor Freight next town over ... they have any tube size I need whenever I am looking for one, on the cheap.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

oneacer said:


> I am lucky to have a Harbor Freight next town over ... they have any tube size I need whenever I am looking for one, on the cheap.


I never noticed tubes there before. I will have to look the next time I am in one. Thanks for that heads up.


----------



## laser3kw (Feb 11, 2018)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I never noticed tubes there before. I will have to look the next time I am in one. Thanks for that heads up.


We have two HF' here, I've never seen them either.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I went on line and saw a few.sizes under the Haul Master brand. The busier stores likely carry them.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Harbor Freight Tools – Quality Tools at Discount Prices Since 1977


Harbor Freight buys their top quality tools from the same factories that supply our competitors. We cut out the middleman and pass the savings to you!




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, my store in Berlin , CT carries all the tubes I need, ... also always use the 20 % off coupon on any purchase ... you can always pull it up on your phone.


----------

